# Inshore Reel Recommendation



## specklover (May 17, 2009)

I need a recommendation for reliable reel for inshore fishing. I am not willing to spend a fortune, but want a reel that will hold up when fishing around Shoreline and East Bay. Is there still a reel manufactured in the United States ?. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

WHichever shimano fits your price range. Stradic, sustain, symetre, just depends what you want to spend


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:withstupid Go for a shimano


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I dont know if you want a baitcaster or spinning reel? I taught my wife to use and cast the abu garcia 5000 baitcaster. it holds 130yrds of 17lb and for reds trout and flounder it is all you need. they hold up good and are esy to get basic parts.they are easy to adjust for casting diffrent size (weight) leadheads, lures and live bait.I have used them for wade fishing and they hold up well getting wet in salt water. Best of all Wal mart has them for less than 40 bucks. last time I bought one it was $35, thats been a few years though.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

A good starter reel in the Bass Pro Shop bait casterOcean master, I am going to step up to a niceShimano or daiwa, but the BPS reel has done just fine so far.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

speclover what did you go with???


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I don't know how much you want to spend but I have a few reels that I like to fish that area with.1. US reels long cast 2. Abu Garcia Cardinal, 3. And the Abu Garcia Baitcaster the other guy was telling you about.I really like the Cardinal, it's super smooth and casts forever, nice drag system too.


----------



## specklover (May 17, 2009)

I have a used Mitchell, an old Diawa and a really small reel I bought at KMart years ago called a Fenwick Blackhawk. After reading these posts, I would like to check out the Garcia(want to support "made in America"), although looks like the bestchoice would be the Shimano, huh?.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the US reels, they are small, light, hold a crap load of line and cast pretty well. They are made in China though.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used the Ambassador baitcasters from the old red 5000A to the 6500 CS Mag Elite and they've served me well for both freshwater and the Sound. All are still around and still fishing. JMHO C2


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Abu Garcia came out with a new reel for 2009 called a soron. I have one and i love it. It comes with 2 spooles, one has rubber strips for braid so you dont have to put backing on it. X-craftic corrosion resistant allow frame. Check them out. price range around $120-149


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Diawa Sol.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Shimano Spheros is one tough customer.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

shimano sedona is a pretty sweet little reel for the money about $60.00


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

i repair reels and build rods

penn makes a good reel at a good price, and if it breaks in10 or more years youll be able to find parts

ever try to get parts for a5 year old shimano ?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

all my tackle was stolen from my truck a few months ago so i want pawnshop hunting got a penn slammer 560 on a custom 7' rod for 60 bucks and i just hooked up with a lady in gb who wholesales rods and reels then sells her demos real cheap look up "tsunami" on craigs list i got a combo 9' rod and a penn knockoff for 28 bucks new with stickers it will be broke in friday night on bobsikes gb side


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Pick up a Penn 4400SS/4500SS new or used Ebay/Pawn Shop/Forum Classifieds...It will last & you will always be able to get it fixed if necessary...


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I like penn 714z. find you one on ebay


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

if u are going witha spinning reeli would go with a penn 716 or 714 z they are great reels and will last forever and are real easy to keep going :usaflag


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

I recently bought Penn's new spinning reel the Conquer. It is absolutely the most solid feeling reel I have ever used. I got it in the 2000 size and its perfect for inshore. It has an "easy access system" where you can simply unscrew one screw to pop open the housing giving you access to all your gears without having to physically take them out. I seriously have never felt a reel that feels so tough.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

U.S. reel or a shimano


----------

